# Bakelite stereo viewer



## Dany (Aug 5, 2020)

Second yard sale after Covid confinement stopped last Saturday and good luck for me it seems.
 Rummaging in a box, I felt the silky softness of the bakelite under my fingers.
On the top of the instrument, I could read Verascope F40.
(As you know, Verascopes F40 were stereoscopic cameras using 35 mm film and made by Jules Richard from 1941 to 1957 - McKeowns page 823)
 Excited like a cocaine addict Chiwawa, but letting nothing show, I asked for the price of this beautiful piece of marbleized bakelite made during the fifties.
"Ten euros" answered the merchant

for once, I did not negotiate


----------



## Space Face (Aug 5, 2020)

Didn't we all have something similar as kids. Happy days.  Great find.


----------



## compur (Aug 5, 2020)

@Dany 
That's s nice looking stereo viewer. I've never seen that one here in the USA. Here we have lots of Kodak and David White (Realist) viewers. They were once quite popular.

@ Space Face
You may be thinking of the View-Master viewers where you insert a round reel having a bunch of tiny Kodachrome slide images around its edge and pushed a lever to rotate it.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 5, 2020)

compur said:


> @Dany
> That's s nice looking stereo viewer. I've never seen that one here in the USA. Here we have lots of Kodak and David White (Realist) viewers. They were once quite popular.
> 
> @ Space Face
> You may be thinking of the View-Master viewers where you insert a round reel having a bunch of tiny Kodachrome slide images around its edge and pushed a lever to rotate it.




Yeah, we had them as well but they were more like toys.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice!

And bakelite looks to last better than modern plastics.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 5, 2020)

WOW!!!! Sweet find! One like that has been on my want list for years.


----------



## star camera company (Aug 8, 2020)

Did you see the F40 there?  Would have a nice €10 buy!    If you like Bakelite you’d love the Haneel stereo and it’s viewer


----------



## Dany (Aug 8, 2020)

A friend of mine, experienced collector, used to say : when you take in hand a vintage bakelite item for the first time, the question to ask is not "Is it brokent or cracked somewhere" but "where is the dammage on the bakelite"
This is to say that I never buy a bakelite camera or accesssory using the Web.
A bakelite camera must be absolutely intact and the best way is to have it in hand before purchasing


----------



## star camera company (Aug 8, 2020)

The inventor of Bakelite also earlier invented Velox photographic paper.  •••• a good repair medium for cracks is JB weld


----------

